# USA - E-cigs new law - over 21



## Hooked (18/12/19)

*Congress Will Pass Tobacco 21 Law This Week*
https://vaping360.com/vape-news/87481/congress-will-pass-tobacco-21-law-this-week
17 Dec. 2019

"Federal Tobacco 21 legislation will be included in the spending bill that must pass Congress before the Christmas break in order to avoid a government shutdown. The new law will include e-cigarettes among the “tobacco products” limited to those 21 and over...

The language in the spending bill comes from other bipartisan T-21 bills from Sens. Durbin and Mitt Romney, and Sens. Todd Young and Brian Schatz, according to ABC News. The bill is described as “clean” by Paul Blair of Americans for Tax Reform, meaning it includes no unrelated provisions that will make it controversial.

The spending bill language does not include a flavor ban or online sales restrictions, according to Blair, who has been a leading vaping advocate in Washington and a key figure in fighting the flavor ban announced by the Trump administration in September."

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (18/12/19)

What a relief that there will be no flavour bans! I'm all in favour of an above 21 if it makes them feel good, though no doubt the kids will find a way around it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (18/12/19)

There could still be flavour bans at a state level. This is federal law so no state will be allowed to sell vapes to under-21s. 

I'm actually quite surprised that this is being done at federal level. The general idea in the US is that only the most pressing issues are regulated at federal level, or issues that can't be determined at state level, such as the printing of money. Even murder isn't regulated at federal level in the US, it's done at state level. This is why some states continue with the DP while others have abolished it. Why the vaping age is deemed important enough for federal regulation is a bit of a mystery. But it's their party and they'll cry if they want to.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (18/12/19)

Any bets that the smoking rate of under 21’s may rise again over the next 12 months? I sincerely hope not, all the unders will now just have to pay/ask an over to still get it for them, the same way they have always gotten smokes and alcohol.

Drugs they can buy themselves as their buds sell at school, so no problem there, and the pushers don’t care how old you are, just keep on coming back for more. They worry about this but they are sitting with an opiate addiction rate that is astronomical in kids and youth, but I suppose that they can now pat themselves on the back as it seems to the sheeple that they are actually doing something, and justifying their place in government. Kind of reminds me of another place in the Southern Hemisphere closer to HOME.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Hooked (19/12/19)

RichJB said:


> There could still be flavour bans at a state level. This is federal law so no state will be allowed to sell vapes to under-21s.
> 
> I'm actually quite surprised that this is being done at federal level. The general idea in the US is that only the most pressing issues are regulated at federal level, or issues that can't be determined at state level, such as the printing of money. Even murder isn't regulated at federal level in the US, it's done at state level. This is why some states continue with the DP while others have abolished it. Why the vaping age is deemed important enough for federal regulation is a bit of a mystery. But it's their party and they'll cry if they want to.



@RichJB We all know how important vaping is and this just proves it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (21/12/19)

Makes little difference as the vast majority of States already have this law at state level.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

